# Repairer near Bromley?



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can any one recommend a good repair place near Bromley, S/E London please? \/


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

They're not near Bromley I know, but STJ Motors in Woking(http://www.stjmotors.co.uk/) are an excellent place to get your motorhome repaired.

The wind ripped the awning off the side of our Kontiki a couple of years ago 8O and these people made an excellent repair job. So if you don't mind the travel down to Woking I would recommend getting your Motorhome fixed there. :wink:

BTW what needs repairing?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you are in Bromley you might find it easier to come down the A21, do JCM do repairs does anyone know.   
They might know a reputable repair shop near to them if they dont.
cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you want work done on the conversion or the base vehicle? 

I've changed the title so it's more apparent to members.....

If necessary I (or another mod) can move it to the relevant base vehicle forum to get a better answer?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try motor homes repaired got a place near Whitstable at the end of M2 very good only do motor homes. They might drop you at Faversham so you can get back to Bromley direct. 01227 733 555 and say you got the number from this site.

Andy


----------



## 127311 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, this is really helpful. I am going to try Motorhomes repaired.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> As you are in Bromley you might find it easier to come down the A21, do JCM do repairs does anyone know.
> They might know a reputable repair shop near to them if they dont.
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

Our fully fitted workshops are designed purely for motorhomes and
caravans and all of our staff are fully trained to handle coachwork repairs as well as routine servicing and maintenance.

• Routine Servicing and maintenance and all types of repair work
and modifications. 
• We carry out Insurance repairs and offer a free estimate service. 
• Warranty work to all Swift group products, motorhomes and tourers
(Swift, Abbey, AutiCruise, Ace, Sterling, Bessacarr). 
• Mechanical servicing and MOTs for all makes of motorcaravans by fully qualified staff.

• We are NCC registered.


----------

